# Culpepper outdoors 3d archery



## crawdad24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Culpepper outdoors 3d archery shoot june 25, 2011, dearing, georgia. Casual registration 8am-5pm. 

-20 targets 

-classes are as follows, mens open money, mens open trophy, mens hunter money, mens hunter trophy, womens open money, womens open trophy, womens hunter money, womens hunter trophy, traditional money, traditional trophy.
*50% payback in money classes

kids (open or hunter) ages 12-16 

cubs free

*for more information contact casey crawley at 706-595-3512 or 706-863-7109 or casey@culpepperace.com.


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah baby!!! bump it up!!


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## watermedic (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I be in the Novice Class?


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad to see this coming together - we will be there !


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 2, 2011)

Where is this located?


----------



## watermedic (Jun 2, 2011)

Just outside of Thomson. Off of I-20 at exit 172.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 2, 2011)

May just have to give it a try a time or two. Not too far away.


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 3, 2011)

come check us out .. its going to be a good shoot


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## lightsspeed (Jun 4, 2011)

*max yardage*

What is the max yardage for each class?


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 4, 2011)

mens classes there might be a target or two pushing 45 or 50.  Womens probably 40.  Trad might be a target around 30.  Kids probably 25-28.  Cubs 15


----------



## TwentySix (Jun 6, 2011)

watermedic said:


> Just outside of Thomson. Off of I-20 at exit 172.



Never been there, but interested. How about an address?


----------



## watermedic (Jun 6, 2011)

*for more information contact casey crawley at 706-595-3512 or 706-863-7109 or casey@culpepperace.com. 

This is the best that I can do. Give them a shout!!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## Jamey J (Jun 8, 2011)

We'll be there!!


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 10, 2011)

the store address is 816 augusta rd. thomson, ga. 30813....the shoot is 5 miles from here.  Off of the same road. There is not a physical address that I can give to where the shoot is.  Its on the outskirts of Dearing, Georgia, on the Thomson side. Call me if you need more information 706-595-3512 or 706-863-7109  Casey.


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Monster02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bump


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its going to be a great shoot!  bump it up !


----------



## bowman77 (Jun 21, 2011)

crawdad24 said:


> Its going to be a great shoot!  bump it up !



That it will be.


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 22, 2011)

High 93... Saturday.......not too terrible!  Better than 103!  Sounds like its going to be a great turn out.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jun 24, 2011)

ttt


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking forward to tomorrow.  Gonna have 3 kids with us -

Does anyone know what the terrain will be like ?  Open enough trails to bring Maecy's rolling chair, or do we have to navigate through tight areas ?


----------



## Trip Penn (Jun 25, 2011)

Great Shoot! Allie and I had a good time.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jun 25, 2011)

Great shoot shoot guys.  Good layout.  Ready for the next one..!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowman77 (Jun 25, 2011)

One great shoot today. If you Missed it, then you missed on great course. 
Looking toward to the next one.


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of the compliments...  it was a great time and a great turn out.  Scores coming soon..........


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Culpepper outdoors 3d archery june 25, 2011 tournament results*

OPEN TROPHY_ _
Joe Vines                 218
Darren Meadows   205
Todd Hatfield          187
Wally Davis              184
Jason Powell           183
James Weeks          181
Austin  Young          169
Leslie Timmerman  139

OPEN MONEY___
Andy Johnston      210
Scott Stone           188
Tory Robert          153

HUNTER TROPHY___
Tyler Barden               210
Shannon Lovette        203
Ken Norris                    196
Shawn Keller                188
John Shelton                188
Joe Turner                    181
Hughie Snodgrass        177
Joe Kirkland                   176
Bobby Young                 176
James Kirkland              172
Ethan Cartledge            170
Clay Crunkelton             169
Keith Barden                  169
Dave Baskette               168
Lemuel Brooks 4            165
Curtis Farmer                 157
Justin Quarles                157
Charles Corley               153
Mike Smith                      153
Will Slagle                       153 
Lee Highfill                     151
Mark Smith                     148
Tripp Penn                     146
Scott Cavnor                  144
Cole Gray                        143
Lemuel Brooks 3            140
Matt Cartledge               130
Jon Baskette                  126
Porter Youngblood        65 


HUNTER MONEY____
Matt Morrow          198
Tanner White         182
Daniel Roland         171
Bobby Herron         168

WOMENS OPEN TROPHY____
Becky Jones                165
Christian Powell          135

WOMENS OPEN MONEY_____
No Shooters.

WOMENS HUNTER_____
Christie Peterson         196
Christy Lovette             185
Amy Kirkland                 175
Paula Reese                  167
Beckey Holley                169

WOMENS HUNTER MONEY_____
No Shooters.

TRADITIONAL MONEY______
No Shooters.

TRADITIONAL TROPHY______
No Shooters. 

KIDS_____
James Weeks           212
Corey Youngblood   165
Christopher White    142

CUBS_____
Andrew Lovette        217
Maecy Meadows       209
Jacob Turner             208
Chad Kirkland            206
Michael Smith             204
Lizzie Brown              180
Allie Penn                   164
Eastin Cavnors          149


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 27, 2011)

It was a great shoot - well laid out, not too long between stakes, but far enough to keep things safe and moving well.

The two junior eagles with me had a great time - thanks for keeping it fun for them.  So many club shoots put almost every one of their stakes close to (or over) the 15 yard max, which can lead to a frustrating day.  Once those two girls hit the first few in the vitals, they got more and more excited and competitive.  THAT'S how we get and keep these younger kids interested !


----------



## bowhunttch (Jun 27, 2011)

casey are they giving trophies for the kids class thanks


----------



## crawdad24 (Jun 28, 2011)

Most definitley.  These are the most important classes!


----------

